# Installing a gas range (advice needed)



## Krichton

I'm installing a new gas range. Is there anything I need to know before connecting the new one and turning on the gas for the first time in 5 months? Thanks!


----------



## canadaclub

Is this a countertop range?


----------



## Krichton

No freestanding.


----------



## ncor

test your fittings with soappy water rinse and find a match


----------



## jeff1

Hi,

This may help....

http://www.applianceaid.com/gasconnector.html

jeff.


----------



## NothingsLevel

It's really easy - I did it myself last winter for the first time. If you've ever hooked up a gas clothes dryer, it's the exact same deal.

Get the kit which comes with the gas line, fittings, sealant and soapy water "test fluid" all in one bag. *Follow the printed directions* and as long as you know which end of a wrench to hold, you should be done in under 30 minutes.


----------



## Krichton

Thanks for all the replies. I was actually concerned more about the gas than anything else. Now that I finally got around to connecting everything I just discovered that the nipple still attached to the gas pipe is too small to be connected to the standard gas supply line that came with the range. Damn that thing is tight!!


----------



## jeff1

> Damn that thing is tight!!


Sometimes a little penetrating oil soaked in helps.

jeff.


----------



## Hushpuppy

The good thing is, if you screw it up you'll smell it pretty quick... Just make sure your "off" valve works well!

I used teflon tape on my threads when I attached my range. Make sure you use it only on the threads, and not on the surfaces where the nipple joins.


----------

